#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Mudar Repositório Debian

## adrianodba

E ai galera joia??!!!!

Como e que eu faço para que eu possa mudar o lugar onde o Debian busca os programas que mando instalar???? Pois quando digito por exemplo:

apt-get amsn, o debian pede pra que eu coloque o cd ou dvd correspondente. Mas quero que ele busque na internet e nao nos dvds ou cds. 

Qual arquivo tenho que editar pra isso e como devo colocar?????

Desde ja agradeço muito!!  :Withstupid:

----------


## JuniorLinux

*/etc/apt/sources.list*

----------


## Lynx

No arquivo

/etc/apt/sources.list

Comente as linhas que deseja retirar da lista de pesquisa, e depois antes de tentar instalar alguma coisa execute #apt-get update ...

Att
Tiago Iahn

----------


## leo_h3

Vai no seu terminal e coloque assim:

nano /etc/apt/sources.list

depois de enter

agora voce esta no edito chamado nano voce devera add o seguinte nesse arquivo

deb ftp.osuosl.org :: Oregon State University Open Source Lab lenny main contrib non-free

manda salva depois digita:

aptitude update

depois voce pode instalar o que esta querendo

t+ 




> E ai galera joia??!!!!
> 
> Como e que eu faço para que eu possa mudar o lugar onde o Debian busca os programas que mando instalar???? Pois quando digito por exemplo:
> 
> apt-get amsn, o debian pede pra que eu coloque o cd ou dvd correspondente. Mas quero que ele busque na internet e nao nos dvds ou cds. 
> 
> Qual arquivo tenho que editar pra isso e como devo colocar?????
> 
> Desde ja agradeço muito!!

----------


## airtonarantes

> apt-get amsn, o debian pede pra que eu coloque o cd ou dvd correspondente. Mas quero que ele busque na internet e nao nos dvds ou cds. 
> 
> Qual arquivo tenho que editar pra isso e como devo colocar?????
> 
> Desde ja agradeço muito!!



o arquivo é /etc/apt/sources.list

comente todas as linhas que tenha cd-rom, após isso faça um "apt-get update" e então instale seus programas normalmente com o apt-get install <nomedoprograma>

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Se for pra instalar o amsn ou emesene, vá até a CENTRAL DE PROGRAMAS UBUNTU no menu iniciar e na busca coloca amsn, pronto dai é só instalar, bem mais fácil, no source.list vc pode buscar pela internet alguns repositórios e add em sua source.list, mas tbm da pra fazer isso em:
menu - administração - gerenciador de pacotes synaptics - no menu dele em configurações - respositórios : outro software - abaixo vc clica em adicionar e o link de algum respositorio q pegou pela net vc add ae..pronto da no mesmo em ir ate a source.list!!! 



|| R.w - Studio || Tableless - CSS - PHP - HTML - Jquery - Joomla ||

----------

